# Colder smoker Question: High or low??



## Bob Sanders (Mar 7, 2020)

Built my little vertical cold smoker with a smoke chief generator. Haven't really done anything serious in it yet, just getting used to it. But I'm kind of pondering a question on these vertical smokers.... does the location of the food (high rack or low rack) make a difference??


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 7, 2020)

Where the meat is makes no difference if the smoker temps are even. If you have hot and cool zones, it's a good idea rotate the meat for uniform smoke penetration and even cooking. Especially with Sausages that are smoked and cooked at the same time...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Mar 8, 2020)

Nice rig!! For cold smoking. Just have enough room around the items for the smoke to flow.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 8, 2020)

What is the display on the upper right corner? Power supply for the generator?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Mar 8, 2020)

Steve H said:


> What is the display on the upper right corner? Power supply for the generator?


It's a relay timer so I can adjust duty cycle.... 2 minutes on... 20 seconds off... or what ever.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 8, 2020)

Bob Sanders said:


> It's a relay timer so I can adjust duty cycle.... 2 minutes on... 20 seconds off... or what ever.



Nice!


----------

